# Dogs soiling floor at night time



## lab-rat (23 Mar 2006)

Hi 
I wonder if anyone could help me.
I have two little puppies, well they are 9months old.
We have a problem training the dogs. I think we have to blame ourselves as maybe we needed to be tougher with them.
We rarely get through the night without them soiling the floor. I get up later then my partner so he has to deal with the mess. After dinner we let the dogs out to do their business, and then let them back in doors. Before we go to bed we let them out again and stay with them encouraging them to do something. Generally they will have a pee, but that is that. Does any one have any ideas on how to stop them soiling the floor? 
The boyfriend said that that was the last time, they have to now sleep outside in their kennel. I feel bad about that , but the weather is improving and it is not as cold as it has been. Has anyone read the book It's Me or the Dog?


----------



## gauloise (23 Mar 2006)

I bought that book for my husband when we introduced our boxer pup..it's gathering dust at the moment  but from what I read, the pup should be "crated" at night..we haven't done this as we bring her out every hour or so until midnight and then we're up at 6.00 so more oftne than not she's had a "dry" night. I've also noticed that when she get's more excercise she generally sleeps better also..a bored pup will get up to all sorts at night!
A tip for last thing at night - although it's cold and all you and the pup want to do is go inside, wrap up and run /walk until  you get what you're looking for..this can take 10-15mins but it will happen!

Good luck!


----------



## Eeek!!!! (23 Mar 2006)

lab-rat,
I used an approach similar to gauloise's - I barracaded my dog into a space using 'walls' made out of huge cardboard boxes opened out, giving her a space of about two square meters (with newspaper down). If she had a couple of good nights, the space got bigger. If she had an accident, I made the space smaller again - dogs don't want to dirty where they eat/sleep. She caught on really quickly and was reliably trained within a short period of time. The only problem I had was when she kept wetting the floor in one particular area - so I (cleaned it obviously) and then put her food and water bowls there - hasn't had an accident since (about two and a half years). 
You'll get there


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2006)

lab-rat said:
			
		

> The boyfriend said that that was the last time, they have to now sleep outside in their kennel. I feel bad about that , but the weather is improving and it is not as cold as it has been.


 Dogs *are *covered in hair for a reason!


----------



## Eeek!!!! (23 Mar 2006)

I think that reason is to increase vacuum cleaner sales.....

Seriously though, it's worth sticking with as you'll end up with dogs that can reliably stay in your house (and other people's houses should the occasion arise) without soiling the floor.


----------



## WillyPat (23 Mar 2006)

Hmmm

The auld dag "soiling" the floor eh!

This may sound gruel, inhumane etc but have you tried shoving his face in it? An old trick me father thought me! Think about it if I shoved your face in it would you do it again?

Another auld wives tale is if you leave their bowl of water down where they've soiled or been soiling, they tend to stop.

Two 9 month old pup's, god love ya!

It'll be torture for another while but stick with it, they'll come good!

What breed?


----------



## Eeek!!!! (23 Mar 2006)

>Another auld wives tale is if you leave their bowl of water down where >they've soiled or been soiling, they tend to stop.

I guess that would make me an auld wife so..... (but it does work!)


----------



## Judybaby73 (23 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> The auld dag "soiling" the floor eh!
> 
> ...



Is that you you were trained yourself Willypat?


----------



## WillyPat (23 Mar 2006)

Ha Ha apologies EEEEK!!

No Judybaby, but my dog was trained that way when he was a pup and never soiled the house after that!

It does work!

He is now a 7.5 stone Labrador, you can imagine the soil he'd leave after him now if he were still in the house!


----------



## Judybaby73 (23 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> Ha Ha apologies EEEEK!!
> 
> No Judybaby, but my dog was trained that way when he was a pup and never soiled the house after that!
> 
> ...


Sorry Willypat, I actually did mean to say is that how you trained your dog? I have a bitch at home and I'm thinking I might try this with her. She is around 10 stone though so you can imagine what I have to put up with. Thanks for tip!


----------



## WillyPat (23 Mar 2006)

Hi Judybaby,

Is your bitch house-trained? She's hardly a 10 stone pup!

Just remember every dog knows there own  

WP


----------



## Eeek!!!! (23 Mar 2006)

Judybaby,
before trying the approach of sticking your dog's nose in whatever, would you consider restricting its space first or using its water bowls to break the association with soiling indoors - at least then you don't have to go cleaning noses too...


----------



## lab-rat (23 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> The auld dag "soiling" the floor eh!
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the advise. I am not into putting their face into their poo.
I will try limiting their space with the crate/cardboard. One of the pups have been peeing on her bed and I heardthat this is really unusual. I was told to feed her food in her bed to stop this. But I have to more consistant or I will get nowhere fast.
My Bfriend is definately alot tougher than me and they listen to him. I have started to toughen up but end up shouting at them, which I read does no good as they sense I am not in control.
My two girls are a cross between a Cairn terrier and an Austrailian silky.
Totally adorable. I better sort this problem out or they will be put out the back over night.


----------



## gauloise (23 Mar 2006)

Don't bother shouting at them if you don't catch them in the act..they will not be able to associate your anger with an earlier mishap!
Are the 2 pups in the same bed at night? If yes then this could be contributing to the problem...hang in there..it does get easier..our pup is now 16 weeks and although we do still have the odd accident which  more often than not is due to us not letting her out at regular intervals, she has made great progress and her place indoors is safe!


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> Hi Judybaby,
> 
> Is your bitch house-trained? She's hardly a 10 stone pup!
> 
> ...


 
Willypat my 10 stone dog actually presents with a learning disabiliy. I believe that it is autism myself as she is quite aloof. She has always been like this but we can not bare to get rid off her.We let her poo whereever she wants really and then clean up.As a result our house bills in detergents etc are massive. But we love her dearly. She has lovely curly red hair and is quite a dote. She eats constantly though and sits on the counch for most of the day. I must do something about that really. Bring her to weight watchers maybe !!!! or put her on an exercise regime!
Thanks again for your lovely tip...it made me smile.Do you know anything about fish Willypat? My goldfish just had few babies and it actually ate one. ...awful i know ...help ! I don't want her to eat anymore. Is this normal?


----------



## WillyPat (24 Mar 2006)

Judybaby,

How old is your dog? If she is 10 stone I believe she may be severly overweight, unless she's a fairly big dog such as a St. Bernard. You've failed to say what breed she was. If she is old it'll be tough to get her out of her old habits, a few flakes of a lenght of black pipe (the pipe farmers use) should get her off the couch.

As for the fish, I dont really know about Goldfish having babies but they must come from somewhere I suppose. My better half, Ms WillyPat, got me a tank and 15 tropical lads for christmas or was it my birthday, oh no still waiting for my birthday present, probably a ferret or something..... she has a thing for animals etc. Anyways all was going well until the level of water decreased slighty and willypat decides to top it up with water straight from the tap, low and behold the next morning they had mutated into something quite extraordinary........ joking just getting ye interested!
Nah what happened was 11 actually died, some were missing fins, eye's and the like so regretfully most met their maker down the porcelain highway....god love 'em.

The one's that survived (2 Guppy's & 2 Tetra's) are in flying form. Ive since used the proper mix of water and chemicals to take the bad stuff from the water, this certainly helped a great deal, so Ive panned none in a while.

But for tha last couple of weeks meself and Ms WillyPat noticed that one of the Guppy's was putting on loads of weight. We though she was just a fat b*tch but to our amazement she had about 6 babies. They were lovely little miniature's of their Mommy. 

The thing was I had bought two fish in the city two days before, bigger than the Guppy's and Tetra's. Ms WillyPat didnt like the look of 'em but my motto is to give all life a chance! Anyway one of the new lads (couldnt tell ya what breed they were) panned in transit (Porcelain Highway job) but the other lad, much larger than any of the rest, with mad red eye's devoured the babies, well not all of the babies. Their own mother turned on 'em too, I actually saw her eat one of her own, the dirty *fat* b*tch!

You know something Judybaby, such is life I suppose.

They were gorgeous though and Ms WillyPat is fierce upset since. Of course I'm the worst in the world for introducing this "maneater", christ you'd swear he was a great white or something! 

Hope this helps


----------



## Sherman (24 Mar 2006)

> This may sound gruel, inhumane etc but have you tried shoving his face in it? An old trick me father thought me! Think about it if I shoved your face in it would you do it again?


 
That's because it *is* cruel and inhumane!

I often wonder when the attitude of some Irish people towards animals will come out of the stone ages.

A puppy has a tiny bladder and bowels, and will unfortunately have accidents - you get them to go at 9pm and then expect them to hold it in till the morning.

By 'shoving his face in it' as you so eloquently, and obviously expertly recommend, you are merely confusing the dog. It has no clue *why *soiling the floor is bad, and does not make the connection between the 'cause' of the punishment, i.e. his soiling, and the 'effect' - you so callously shoving his face in it.

Jaysus man, just because it worked for your da doesn't mean animal welfare thinking hasn't advanced just a tiny bit since then. 

No, and I repeat no, animal behaviourist, trainer, handler, lover, welfare organisation etc. will ever, ever advocate your 'advice'.

Before trying WillyPat's 'advice' try some of the links on 

Please remember that it takes time, patience, dedication, and understanding to train any animal.


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

Sherman said:
			
		

> That's because it *is* cruel and inhumane!
> 
> I often wonder when the attitude of some Irish people towards animals will come out of the stone ages.
> 
> ...




Poor Willypat...he wasn't recommending it...give him a break. He obviously didn't realise. He is from the country and country folk have unusual practices. No excuse for inhumane practices though i know....but let me be devil's advocate and ask when did a dog become a human? Enough bully's in this world beside internet ones too.


----------



## hotlips (24 Mar 2006)

I have to second Sherman on that. Please do not ever stick a dog's nose in it. They simply have no idea what is going on.
I am amazed also at people who slap their dogs because they did not come when called, as if that will improve matters!
Just have patience and read some good advice. If you find you're getting nowhere, you might consider getting advice from a reputable trainer, like one of these:
http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=Eire
We got help from Julie Holmes a while back and it was money well spent. (We have no connection with her other than the fact that we were happy with the service provided.)
Good luck.


----------



## Eeek!!!! (24 Mar 2006)

lab-rat,
how's the situation this morning? Anyone in the dog house (dogs, partner, you)?


----------



## Sherman (24 Mar 2006)

Inhumane

Again.



> He is from the country and country folk have unusual practices.


 Eh?



> Enough bully's in this world beside internet ones too.


 
I hope that's not a reference to me. Besides, I'd rather hurt poor WillyPat's feelings than see anyone following his father's example and shoving a poor animal's face in its own excrement.


----------



## Eeek!!!! (24 Mar 2006)

Morning all,
Agree whole-heartedly with the opinions expressed on flogging dogs with Wavin pipes and sticking their noses in puddles and have been sitting on my hands all morning to stop myself wading in with my 2 cents worth. 

We're getting off topic though - lab-rat had a genuine request for help and I think this thread should stay focused on her and her peeing puppies. 

Anyone agree? If not I'll be putting on my waders.....


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

For God's sake...he is entitled to give a suggestion! Right or wrong. Lets' not be rude to members.


----------



## WillyPat (24 Mar 2006)

My God...Ive just returned from town, needed some burning irons for the bullock's, Ms WillyPat came out in an awful state. She maintains this forum have gone to town on poor WillyPat.

I posted a reply to Lab-Rat stating a procedure that has worked for me in the past. Its not nice I know, its quick and easy and it does work. It's entirely up to lab-rat what road she wants to go down. I think we have gone off the mark a little though. "few flakes of a black pipe"... thought that might upset a few members. Let me now state for the record Ive never done that to a dog, just before the ISPCA come knocking! Dont pick me up wrong, or go off on one....I love animals just as much as the next person. We've had animals on our farm for decades (good place to keep animals I suppose) and theyre all treated to the best care we can provide them with. *Its not a puppy farm!*

But remember its a farm, you cannot get too attached to these animals, be it cows, donkeys, pigs and yes even dogs. We do have our favorites and yes I too, even WillyPat, will get upset when I see an animal in distress or in pain. The onus is on you to provide the best care available.

Yes there are hundreds of other methods for training your pup, but most important a mutual respect must exist. But you must first gain your pups respect before it will respond to anything you want it to do be it sitting, staying, giving the paw or not soiling indoors! Sticking his face it it will not gain his respect but will I promise stop him from soiling... indoors at least!


I apologise sincerely to lab-rat. I think things got way out of hand.

Thanks also to Judybaby.


WP


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

Well said WP! Hope you and Mrs.WP and the animals have a lovely weekend.

I've noticed that another baby goldfish was eaten today by their mother. I've checked the internet and I can't find anything about this.Any ideas?


----------



## Eeek!!!! (24 Mar 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

Eeek!!!! said:
			
		

> [broken link removed]



Sincere thanks


----------



## lab-rat (24 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> My God...Ive just returned from town, needed some burning irons for the bullock's, Ms WillyPat came out in an awful state. She maintains this forum have gone to town on poor WillyPat.
> 
> I posted a reply to Lab-Rat stating a procedure that has worked for me in the past. Its not nice I know, its quick and easy and it does work. It's entirely up to lab-rat what road she wants to go down. I think we have gone off the mark a little though. "few flakes of a black pipe"... thought that might upset a few members. Let me now state for the record Ive never done that to a dog, just before the ISPCA come knocking! Dont pick me up wrong, or go off on one....I love animals just as much as the next person. We've had animals on our farm for decades (good place to keep animals I suppose) and theyre all treated to the best care we can provide them with. *Its not a puppy farm!*
> 
> ...


Hi All
No Apology needed Willypat. You got a bit of an ear bashing there .To be honest the b.fd has put their noses in it. He has never done it when I was there as he knows I would flip. He says that it is no way to start a day scrapping sh**e off the floor. We are in the middle of doing up the kitchen so he has to scrap it off a concrete floor!  Last night they slept out in their kennel. Not a pip out of them. I think they will survive, but it is not really addressing the problem.


----------



## bb12 (30 Mar 2006)

I can't believe the neanderthal reasoning behind some of the comments above. No wonder Irish people have one of the worst reputations for animal welfare in Europe!  As Ghandi said, you can judge a nation by the way it treats its animals and the Irish leave an awful lot to be desired in this category. 

If you're going to housetrain your puppy, rubbing its nose in it is not the way to go. The dog will not be able to associate this with going to the loo in the first place and in effect you're just going to make the dog nervous and afraid of going to the loo in the future.  I can't believe someone actually suggested this when it is the first thing that all experts advise against when it comes to toilet training.  If you consider this a viable option, then you're better off not bothering to train them and leave them outside in the kennels. They'll be much happier in the end.  

If you're going to go to the bother of owning an animal, you should do some research beforehand on how to deal with them. Have you tried the conventional crating method? 

And by the way, I live on a farm also and have never rubbed any dogs face in anything!!


----------



## casca (30 Mar 2006)

"No Judybaby, but my dog was trained that way when he was a pup and never soiled the house after that!

It does work!

He is now a 7.5 stone Labrador, you can imagine the soil he'd leave after him now if he were still in the house!"

Hi Willypat,, Try shoving his face in it NOW.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Mar 2006)

WillyPat said:
			
		

> My God...Ive just returned from town, needed some burning irons for the bullock's


Nobody has said anything about this yet. Do bullocks deserve less humane treatment than puppies and goldfish?


----------



## Swallows (30 Mar 2006)

I think WillyPat might be winding people up about his Bullock's and irons, and dogs.


----------



## dodo (31 Mar 2006)

should be outside I think not in the house at bed time , buy them a kennel


----------



## Judybaby73 (3 Apr 2006)

Swallows said:
			
		

> I think WillyPat might be winding people up about his Bullock's and irons, and dogs.


 

Are you winding us up Williepat? I think you are .....and I hope you are!


----------

